# 4wd Traxxas Stampede



## logan (Jan 4, 2007)

I have been wondering of way to modify a traxxas stampede xl-5 to be a 4wd


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=139957

Check this thread out in the Monster Truck section - if you cannot find anything there, then maybe some of the guys hanging out there can help you.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

logan said:


> I have been wondering of way to modify a traxxas stampede xl-5 to be a 4wd


Yup, it has been done many times and in many ways. some more successful than others. 

In anut shell you need a another rear end for the pede which is attached to the front of the Pede. You reverse the front motor leads so they both run the same way. You can either make adaptors for that or you can start with a custom chassis. The tough part is adding the steering. when I did it I was never happy with the steering. There were some aluminum ivot blocks available for awhile that stiffened things up but...

When I did it I did not use the stock ESC- I ran an EVX with two packs and e-maxx motors.

This is a cool project but not cheap and in my case, not really satisfying in the end. Between the steering issues and probably not stiff enough front shocks for all the weight it just didn't hande as I had hoped. Others have had much better luck!


----------



## stabgnid (Jan 26, 2003)

go to the traxxas fourms on there website . plenty of ways to upgrade information there.


----------

